# 16 Inch Schwinn Stingray



## Lynotch (Feb 5, 2016)

Are 70's 16 inch stingrays worth anything? I have one complete with nice original paint (yellow/red) all original parts down to the tires. I thought I'd ask here since the juvenile bike section seems to be mostly about tricycles. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 6, 2016)

Lynotch said:


> Are 70's 16 inch stingrays worth anything? I have one complete with nice original paint (yellow/red) all original parts down to the tires. I thought I'd ask here since the juvenile bike section seems to be mostly about tricycles. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 6, 2016)

They are not worth a lot unless you want one for your own child or graand child.  Roger


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes that's exactly what I bought it for.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 19, 2016)

Lynotch said:


> Yes that's exactly what I bought it for.



Lucky kid!  Great family find....that's all that matters!


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's a pic of the bike.


----------



## freddy (Mar 1, 2016)

r u saleing it


----------



## Lynotch (Mar 1, 2016)

freddy said:


> r u saleing it



Yes I might sell it since I'm restoring another 16" Schwinn as we speak. Email me or text is the best way to reach me if Your interested. Lionelmendoza65@gmail.com (310)597-5447


----------

